# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Finally Got My Darts!

## Strider18

So I finally ended up jumping on a deal and getting 4 Tinctorius 'Powder Blues'! Here is some pictures of them, I should be posting pictures of my tank that I'm building soon as well! [emoji4] [emoji4] 

They are currently in a grow out tank that I put together really quick today. Tell me what you guys think! 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Geo II

----------


## Xavier

Nice frogs! Bill will love the darts too

----------


## bill

What a bunch of cuties!! Congrats! My powder blues are some of my favorite frogs. Enjoy them!!  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Strider18

----------


## Strider18

Thanks! Joshs frogs had an amazing deal for them!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## bill

I bet it wasn't as good as the deal I got on mine  :Wink:  

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Strider18

----------


## Strider18

$25 a piece isn't bad lol [emoji14]

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Still have ya beat lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

I only paid $20 for mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Strider18

You're gonna have to hook me up with this dealer of yours! Lol

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

In my breeder's defense, I did get mine at that price because I traded a yellow galac as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Oh, and btw, my breeder is frognerd. Mike is the bestest!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Strider18

I'll make sure I remember that for next time (as I'm sure there will be!!)!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

----------

